# Zinc issues, help!



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

I have a few goats that I think really need zinc. The issue is that I group feed and I don’t have a decent or realistic way to individually supplement 20+ goats. 

How do you all deal with this? How easy is it to overdo zinc?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Do they come in for milking and get fed separately? And even if not, when they’re stuck in a head gate you could go down the line and stuff zinc/molasses balls down their throats. 
If neither is an option, I’d start experimenting with adding extra zinc into their loose mineral-go by what you would be dosing per head if doing it individually, and times it by how many does in the herd and mix that amount into their loose mineral for 4 weeks and see if it helps. Most mammals need more zinc these days, so it’s not super easy to overdose, but too much of a good thing is always a bad idea so it’d pay to be careful and just do it for 4 weeks. If they eat it good and the signs of zinc deficiency don’t resolve in those few, than it’s probably not zinc deficiency. And if they do, then good-I wouldn’t keep putting the extra zinc in the mineral after that. Sometimes all they need is a little boost, and don’t need the extra all the time.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Okay, before I get started recommended zinc, I would like to know why you think you have zinc issues.

Different zinc supplements work differently based on severity and need.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

I have a few that all show different things. Several with dry, flaky skin and susceptibility to hoof rot, one with all that and excessive foamy salivation as well some joint clicking (she’s also 9). 

We feed pretty high calcium with alfalfa pellets and beet pulp. 

We don’t have breeding issues, sore joints, or miscarriages. 

After talking with my herd health vet and the nutritionist both agree that my most likely issue may be zinc but only after I asked and related all the reasons I think that may be an issue. Both agreed it’s easy enough to try for 2 weeks and see if issues resolve. 

I bought the small bag of supplement but money is crazy tight this year with COVID and I’m reluctant to order the big bag from Zinpro without a pretty solid case for it. 

Everyone is good on copper but we have to bolus every 4 months. We have very high iron in our water. We have biopsies from every animal we butcher or that dies here but zinc is checked through serum and I haven’t had that done.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

I have a bag of true care trace mineral blend.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

TruCare works fantastically but it is not budget-friendly for a large herd. Personally, and this is just based on my own experiences with the same symptoms, Zinpro40 doesn't work great.

I recommend trying half of a 50mg human zinc pill once weekly for 2 doses, then once monthly thereafter. See if there is any improvement after 2-3 months. TruCare would be good for the ones with the worst issues, so you can do targeted dosing for those.

Another thing that I learned helped a lot with zinc is offering a sheep mineral alongside your goat mineral. The sheep mineral is going to be very high zinc with no copper to block absorption. The ones that need zinc most will favor this mineral - it shouldn't effect their consumption of the other mineral, but if it did, the worst thing is bolusing a little more often. I find boluses are an easy way to supplement with copper and they really do work. Solving zinc issues and keeping zinc IN THE BODY is much harder.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

[mention]NigerianDwarfOwner707 [/mention] I never even considered using the people stuff! That actually makes all this very doable. I'll pull the 3 worst cases and use the trace mineral on them and the other can get the pill.

I raise Alpines and Boer crosses. The adult Alpine does all weigh in around 160 pounds and the Boers between 120/150. Would you still use half a pill?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

You could probably give a full 50mg pill, or a 35mg.


----------



## Michaela Van Mecl (Sep 3, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> You could probably give a full 50mg pill, or a 35mg.


In your experience, do you think giving weekly replamin as well as free choice purina goat mineral satisfies most zinc needs?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I think most goats’ zinc needs are satisfied with a loose mineral and the right diet.

Replamin does not have a proper copper to zinc ratio and tends to worsen zinc issues.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

@CBPitts Call the Zinpro representative for your area. I'm in the same area as you and that fellow was extremely helpful for helping me find someone with the smaller bags of Zinpro for sale. Definitely your most economical choice, over Tru Care or the human pills.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

[mention]Ranger1 [/mention] thanks! I'll ask around!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey CB. I use human zinc on my goats. I only treat the ones showing signs. I buy a bottle of zinc from walmart. 60 pills for $4.00. I crush a pill and Load it in a drench gun with electrolytes & water. Drench each one. It takes about 5 seconds. It saves me a bundle and I know.who gets what and how much.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hey CB. I use human zinc on my goats. I only treat the ones showing signs. I buy a bottle of zinc from walmart. 60 pills for $4.00. I crush a pill and Load it in a drench gun with electrolytes & water. Drench each one. It takes about 5 seconds. It saves me a bundle and I know.who gets what and how much.


Curious, what frequency and regimen do you give them in?


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

The zinc didn’t make any difference at all. We do have a mild lice infestation but just this week when I brought in new straw. We check weekly at least. 

It also didn’t make any difference to my buck with chronic hoof rot. I’m frustrated.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

What form of zinc did you try?


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

I used TruCare on 4 that looked the most like they could use it. There was no change in any of them.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Sometimes TruCare doesn’t always work. If you try human zinc try Gluconate or Amino Acid Complex.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Could you take a picture so I could see whats going on? Please?


----------



## jodane (Apr 18, 2017)

HA


CBPitts said:


> It also didn't make any difference to my buck with chronic hoof rot. I'm frustrated.


Have you tried applying LA200 directly to the hooves that you are having the hoof rot problems? Someone on this forum told me to do this for hoof scald, as well as hoof rot. I've found this works better than all of the other hoof rot remedies. Far better than coppertox, & soaking in other solutions. Keep at the rot with daily (or every otherday) cleaning & trimming when needed and when done slather LA 200 on the hoof. You'll notice a huge difference in a couple of days.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

jodane said:


> HA
> 
> Have you tried applying LA200 directly to the hooves that you are having the hoof rot problems? Someone on this forum told me to do this for hoof scald, as well as hoof rot. I've found this works better than all of the other hoof rot remedies. Far better than coppertox, & soaking in other solutions. Keep at the rot with daily (or every otherday) cleaning & trimming when needed and when done slather LA 200 on the hoof. You'll notice a huge difference in a couple of days.


That's actually our first choice for treatment. It's not working for this buck. It clears up but then comes back in a week or 3


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is he always in a mucky area?

Is there anyway to move him to an area less wet or somehow have an area which he can get out of the muck?

Being in wet all the time causes hoof rot.

Keep him trimmed will prevent some major rot as well.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

We’re well versed in hoof rot. This buck is in the best drained area, large dry stall, no bedding build up outside where it holds water. This buck is in a dry lot that stays really dry at the very top of the hill. 

Seriously, there isn’t even mud past his toe tips, not a bit on the hair around his hooves or pasterns. We live on a hillside and because we grew up on the flats that are always boggy we’ve paid incredible attention to taking advantage of the ground to get excellent drainage. The only places we have to work at are the doorways to the doe barn with 20+ goats going in and out all day and around the cow feeder before we move them to the barn for winter.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is horrible you are having issues, I am sorry.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

What form of zinc and dose did you go with?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I see you said TruCare. How much did you give them?


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

The recommended was 1/2 scoop and I gave it daily for 18 days. 

The average goat here weighs right around 160lbs.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

The issues I'm having are dry, flaky skin, hair loss and powdery look to ear tips.

















The bucks hoof rot is technically scald because it's up in the skin between his "toes". You can see he's not muddy, but I obviously haven't washed him. I tried to get a pic of between his toes too.


















I obviously didn't clean his feet first but they were just done a few days ago with a grinder. Not the best pics but I was solo, holding the flashlight in my teeth, his foot in one hand and the phone in the other and he wasn't thrilled with me opening his toes.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you tried NuStock on the ears?


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> Have you tried NuStock on the ears?


I've used a sulphur salve, NuStock without the pine oil. As well as fungicides, and healing salves. This doe is the only one with hair loss on her ears. Whatever it is it's not contagious.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

That doe you showed, those little round whirls look like lick spots when a goat has mites. I bought 2 does who came with mites, they had
those spots that cleared up when I treated them for mites.

I am having zinc issues with my 2 older dogs, my older bucks and a few of my older does, all the ones who have been here for a long time. The only thing they have in common is the water, which is hard. I started the goats on a powdered zinc supplement made for northern breeds of dogs who tend to need more zinc than other types of dogs. I have started giving my bucks that same powder seems to be helping. I forgot the name of the zinc powder and since I am at work I can't run into the kitchen and check.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

The whirls are lick spots but she always looks likes this. Always. Dry flaked skin but the pic just wouldn’t come out. She’s always itchy and has been for a couple years. She also occasionally gets foamy when chewing cud.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Extra virgin coconut oil on the ears 2 x a day.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> Extra virgin coconut oil on the ears 2 x a day.


This is my plan and what I finally resorted to last year. It helped but wasn't a cure. I'm not sure what's causing it.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

The package says you can double the dose in times of stress. I for sure do that, and if I think I need a “therapeutic” dose I’ll even triple or quadruple if for a week or two first, and then go back down to the double dose.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I honestly don’t think either of your goats look bad though.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

[mention]Ranger1 [/mention] with the zinc?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you gave zinc and have seen no results, it may not be the problem. I'd still try specifically NuStock on the ears. It just seems to have that ability to heal. You could also try MTG for horses which hits fungus and a number of other things.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Did you try zinc gluconate or zinc amino acid complex pills? They are VERY different from the zinc methionine Complex in TruCare!!

I will say - I struggled with SO many zinc issues, hair loss on the face, dry flaky skin, etc. and the only thing that helped was natural forms of zinc - KopSel herb blend by Fir Meadow LLC. I don’t know why, but it seemed like the body was resistant to absorb straight zinc and would only take it in via an herbal form.


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> TruCare works fantastically but it is not budget-friendly for a large herd. Personally, and this is just based on my own experiences with the same symptoms, Zinpro40 doesn't work great.
> 
> I recommend trying half of a 50mg human zinc pill once weekly for 2 doses, then once monthly thereafter. See if there is any improvement after 2-3 months. TruCare would be good for the ones with the worst issues, so you can do targeted dosing for those.
> 
> Another thing that I learned helped a lot with zinc is offering a sheep mineral alongside your goat mineral. The sheep mineral is going to be very high zinc with no copper to block absorption. The ones that need zinc most will favor this mineral - it shouldn't effect their consumption of the other mineral, but if it did, the worst thing is bolusing a little more often. I find boluses are an easy way to supplement with copper and they really do work. Solving zinc issues and keeping zinc IN THE BODY is much harder.


Can you tell me what brand you are using for zinc? I've had a heck of a time trying to find it in the stores, looked at Walmart and Target. I don't know why they don't organize the supplement aisle alphabetically!


----------



## Mamabear207 (Feb 14, 2021)

You can get some on Amazon! I bought this brand. It works great. I gave my two does each one 50mg pill as they were trying to gobble a ginger snap. I dropped it right in and held their heads up as they chewed the cookie. (They’re very food motivated lol) I did this once a week for two weeks- & then once a month until they were turned. Both had hair loss, fish tail & goopy eyes. They look completely different now! I stopped after one month & continued to give them their free choice sweetlix & manna pro minerals. They definitely needed a boost.


----------



## Mamabear207 (Feb 14, 2021)

Mamabear207 said:


> You can get some on Amazon! I bought this brand. It works great. I gave my two does each one 50mg pill as they were trying to gobble a ginger snap. I dropped it right in and held their heads up as they chewed the cookie. (They're very food motivated lol) I did this once a week for two weeks- & then once a month until they were turned. Both had hair loss, fish tail & goopy eyes. They look completely different now! I stopped after one month & continued to give them their free choice sweetlix & manna pro minerals. They definitely needed a boost.


Also,

I like the capsules because you can open them and top dress your minerals & they seem to gobble it right up. You'd have to separate for appropriate portions but it works!


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

jodane said:


> HA
> 
> Have you tried applying LA200 directly to the hooves that you are having the hoof rot problems? Someone on this forum told me to do this for hoof scald, as well as hoof rot. I've found this works better than all of the other hoof rot remedies. Far better than coppertox, & soaking in other solutions. Keep at the rot with daily (or every otherday) cleaning & trimming when needed and when done slather LA 200 on the hoof. You'll notice a huge difference in a couple of days.


Seeing your posting reminded me of something I had forgotten. A vet told me quite a few years ago to use the old penicillin mixed into I think it was peroxide and use on hoof rot. 
I also saw on that TV show Dr Pol - he mixed penicillin in peroxide for flushing out any wounds or abcesses. Thanks for your posting - it reminded me.


----------

